# Deamon PRince to Vermin Lord Conversion.



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

So I like the look of the Vermin Lord but thought he was awful small looking compared to the other deamons... (yes I know he is a rat)... So what I did is this

1) Purchase the new plastic Daemon Prince box set 
2) opened my unopened Vermin Lord (Old) box
3) put to together the daemon prince with out wings just he spikes and the axe.. No head
4) shave down the neck some (use the Vermin Lords Head as a test fit/look) till you like how it looks with the VL head. 
5) Attach the VL head.. let dry...
6) Add the VL tail... 
7) I cut the warp stone ball off the VL glaive and attached it to the new bottom of the axe (cutting off the tooth pices that is there) 
8) Now you can do what you wish to spruce it up

Me I filled in the chaos symbols on the chest and gauntlets and axe.. 
Used the loin cloth with the deamon head buckle/ filed down the daemon head and put a horned rat symbol (shield icons from old clan rat box)
filled down the chaos symbol on a shoulder pad and put a skaven symbol on it and put it on him. 
I then driled out some rat skulls that come in the old clan rat box and put them on the tops of some of the spikes... 
Final thing I did was cut up a knife and attach it to the top of axe

Will get a photo bucket link as soon as I get pictures of the final product (minus primer/paint)

http://s809.photobucket.com/albums/zz16/mdommer1980/Skaven Vermin Lord Conversion/

AS an update I wanted to point out that I filled in the chaos symbols using Testers plastic glue so I could add Skaven/Horned rat symbols later....


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

good simple yet effective! nice one! i agree with you that the vermin lord model, although a nice classic model, does look somewhat lanky - kind of like a peter crouch of the skaven!

if you are any good with green stuff, i'd consider adding fur, even if its just in patches, just to tie it in


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Excellent conversion! Way to add some "beef" to the model.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice conversion!

I'll be honest, i'm not a fan of the axe though as skaven don't really use axes but more halberd/ glaive weapons


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very good idea.

I am not sure about the angle that the tail is attached; it looks a little too perpendicular to me.

Apart form ghat minor thing it is a great conversion.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Very impressive. I was... dubious of the concept at first, but your execution of the idea is superb.

I shall rep tommorow...


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you all... I appreciate the rep and I do plan on do some fur with green stuff, just not the greatest at it but have been playing around with my sons play dough to get an idea how to layer it...
@ David T. Hobbit - I agree but that is almost exactly how the tail is on the Original VL. and its a better fit then the dragon looking tail... may play around with it....
@Barnster - Yes the Axe is a little much, I am thinking of shaving the ax head down to give it more of a halberd look (another reason I added the knife at top), I just really didn't want to go hacking into what is an exceptional model- the more I look at it the axe just looks good... so its a keeper... maybe he took it from another daemon and its a prize?

Again thank you... My next task is to angle the neck a little more on the VL (not to much) and play around with adding fur... Then old Screaming bell with parts from the new screaming belll Muhaaa haaa


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Farseer_Iowan said:


> @ David T. Hobbit - I agree but that is almost exactly how the tail is on the Original VL. and its a better fit then the dragon looking tail... may play around with it....


If it looks like the original I cannot fault the conversion: who would have know that I would fail due to not paying enough attention to a Skaven's arse.


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Hobbit... I don't even know what to say to that one  cheers


----------

